# So many motorhomes on the Mosel!



## janekins (May 16, 2011)

Arrived on the Mosel today for our usual stopover on the way to the Rhine. We were going to try Piesport as had never stopped there before but it was crowded. Looked over the river to Minnheim and that looked full. Now at Wintrich which is our usual stopover and there are more motorhomes here than we've seen in a while!!!! Hope the Rhine isn't this busy!


----------

